# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  A Dozen Simple Ways to Serve the Perfect Scallop

## JEK

*A Dozen Simple Ways to Serve the Perfect Scallop*



*By MARK BITTMAN*

Creamy, sweet, briny and meaty at the same time, scallops are the most user-friendly of mollusks, and the recipes here wont unnecessarily complicate things. Half call for grilling, the remainder leave the scallops raw.
*Much more difficult than cooking scallops is buying scallops. As with most seafood these days, unless youre on the boat yourself  or have a trustworthy source  its hard to know exactly what youre getting. Because scallops are often soaked in a phosphate solution that plumps them up with water (therefore making added water part of the selling price), its important to look for scallops that are labeled dry or dry-packed. A* waterlogged scallop doesnt sear well, and a phosphate-marinated scallop may taste like soap, especially when its raw, so make sure to ask for dry.
In most parts of the country, at most times of year, you want sea scallops, the big ones that are harvested year round.

True bay scallops  possibly the best and certainly the priciest  are mostly caught off Long Island and Cape Cod in the winter. (Other bay scallops, like the calico or other smallish varieties, are not really worth buying. West Coast pink scallops are lovely, if you can find them.) Many scallops are also sold individually quick-frozen (I.Q.F.), but opt for fresh if you can.
One note on preparation: Err on the side of undercooking. Take the scallops off the grill before theyre opaque all the way through. If you undercook a scallop, it will still be delicious. If you overcook a scallop, it will get rubbery and you may get sad.
Buying tasty scallops is more than half the battle. Treating them simply once you get them to the kitchen is the rest.




*With Bacon
CLICK FOR RECIPE

With Bacon
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*


*Tartare
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Tartare
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*


*Miso Glaze
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Miso Glaze
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*


*Kale and Olives
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Kale and Olives
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*





*Salsa Cruda
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Salsa Cruda
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*


*Seaweed Salad
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Seaweed Salad
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*


*Mango Skewers
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Mango Skewers
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*


*Panzanella
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Panzanella
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*





*Ceviche
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Ceviche
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*


*Pesto
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Pesto
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*


*Olive Oil and Lemon
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Olive Oil and Lemon
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*


*Peaches, Corn and Tomtatoes
CLICK FOR RECIPE

Peaches, Corn and Tomtatoes
CLICK FOR RECIPE

*


A Dozen Simple Ways to Serve the Perfect Scallop 




Photographs

----------


## MIke R

thats all very nice...

keep it simple..

take a FRESH scallop...the kind you can eat raw its that fresh...and not with all that phospate crap added to it

pat it bone dry with paper towel

get a  cast iron pan really hot..._has_ to be cast iron..

put some butter and very little rendered bacon fat in the pan..as it starts to bubble
put a few scallops in the pan (  but not so many it cools the pan )....let them sizzle for a bit in the hot butter and bacon fat....flip them for a minute....take them out..hit em with a squeeze of lemon and salt and pepper....they will be slightly caramelized, browned, and crispy on the outside and sweet and soft on the inside....

and people will have orgasms eating it and tell you  you are the greatest cook ever...and it was that simple to do....

----------


## JEK

I am always looking for orgasmic recipes. Trust me.

----------


## MIke R

Well that one is orgasmically   time tested

----------


## andynap

I use a stainless steel fry pan and get good carmelization on my scallops. Lemon juice after only.

----------


## Jeanette

I am a fan of Thomas Keller's Ad Hoc at Home recipes. He recommends brining scallops for 10 minutes so the seasoning is consistent throughout the scallop and then chilling them for 1 1/2 - 3 hours before cooking. Keller also recommends using a stainless steel pan to caramelize the scallops.

*Caramelized Sea Scallops*
(serves 6)
2 cups kosher salt, plus more to taste
2 cups hot water
8 cups cold water
12 U7 scallops (about 1 3/4 pounds), preferably dry-packed, tough side muscle removed from each one
About 2 tablespoons (1 ounce) clarified butter
1/2 lemon (optional)

Line a small baking sheet with paper towels. Combine the 2 cups salt with hot water in a large bowl, stirring to dissolve the salt. Add the cold water.
Add scallops to the brine and let stand for 10 minutes.
Drain the scallops, rinse under cold water, and arrange in a single layer on the baking sheet. Cover with more paper towels and refrigerate for 1 1/2 to 3 hours (no longer, or the quality of the scallops will be affected).
Heat a generous film of clarified butter in a large stainless steel frying pan over medium-high heat until it ripples and begins to smoke. (Although you may be tempted to use a nonstick pan, a stainless steel pan will produce a more beautiful caramelized exterior.) Sprinkle scallops lightly with salt and add them to the pan, without crowding. (If necessary, cook scallops in two pans or in 2 batches; if they touch, they will steam rather than caramelize.) Cook, without moving the scallops, until bottoms are a rich golden brown, 3 to 3 1/2 minutes. Turn scallops and caramelize the second side.
Transfer scallops to a serving platter and serve with a squeeze of lemon juice on top, if desired.
*
Tip:* Thomas Keller writes that the best way to sear a piece of fish or meat is over high heat. After you put the fish or meat into the pan, don’t try to move it — let it cook until the bottom browns and releases on its own. When it is ready to turn over, turn it, and if possible, put it in a different part of the pan. The surface there will be hotter and give the best sear to the second side.

----------


## andynap

Talk about reinventing the wheel. Brined scallops? Yo!

----------


## JEK

Sounds like great prep technique. I've reported on brining swordfish, but I was given the heave-ho by the fish experts.

----------


## JEK

Heave-ho! :Music2:

----------


## Goooner

I'm with MikeR on this one. Best to keep it simple.

I've been doing scallops as the fish course when I cook a large meal.

Two scallops and with a bit of asparagus to the side.  Usually it pairs with the same wine as the first course.

----------


## andynap

I respect Keller but sometimes you have to go with tradition. Brining puts liquid back into the scallop when you don't want liquid in the scallop. And liquid will never get carmelization.

----------


## JEK

I think he knows what he is doing with a scallop, don't you? I've eaten his scallops at the French Laundry and I remember how beautiful they were.

----------


## Jeanette

Given he's recognized as one of the best chefs on the planet, I think Thomas Keller knows how to caramelize a scallop. I bet he even knows how to spell caramelize, too.

Behold, a brined and caramelized Keller scallop.

scallops.jpg

----------


## JEK

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

> I respect Keller but sometimes you have to go with tradition. Brining puts liquid back into the scallop when you don't want liquid in the scallop. And liquid will never get carmelization.




brining is just stupid for all the reasons you mention.....but whatever....if thats what you call good?..enjoy

I get scallops most 5 star restos will never  get to see and cook them numerous times a week  and have been doing that for decades....people absolutely  love my scallops the way I do them
and yes stainless pans are good but I am a cast iron purist....I dont believe you get a sear anything like you do  in a cast iron pan....but stainless is good

----------


## amyb

Kimberly and Kona served wonderful scallops at a gathering on St Barth...to die for!

----------


## MIke R

> Kimberly and Kona served wonderful scallops at a gathering on St Barth...to die for!



I would hope so...Kona is a scallop diver!!!!

----------


## Jeanette

Yes, I enjoyed them at Jim and Terri's party. I believe she said they were the Nantucket Bay scallops that Kona catches.

----------


## amyb

Indeed, I think they traveled there in his luggage.

----------


## MIke R

> I'm with MikeR on this one. Best to keep it simple.
> 
> I've been doing scallops as the fish course when I cook a large meal.
> 
> Two scallops and with a bit of asparagus to the side.  Usually it pairs with the same wine as the first course.



or pan sear the scallops while at the same time grilling some veggies..and then put em all together on a ka bob stick and lay that over some lobster risotto.....

that one gets em  moaning and groaning for me too....LOL

----------


## MIke R

> Indeed, I think they traveled there in his luggage.




probably...there is such a HUGE difference between eating scallops caught that day as opposed to  even one or two days out...scallops  do not  age well....

----------


## JEK

Give a rest Cappy. We've heard it all time and time again.

----------


## MIke R

ya never know when there  are new readers...

I was even told that by moderators.. :Wink-slap:

----------


## JEK

No newbie give a flip about a scallop  Trust me. :Triumphant:

----------


## MIke R

not according to my PTs

----------


## JEK

I read you PTs and there is nothing there. :cool:

----------


## Jeanette

Go ahead and read my PTs, there's been plenty of fun stuff the last hour...

----------


## MIke R

> I read you PTs and there is nothing there.



if you truly did,.you wouldnt be talking to me.... :Devil Laughing: 

I ve tested the waters

----------


## JEK

I actually can't read your PTs, only Mike's and Andy's.

----------


## andynap

Of the 12 ways to cook scallops in the original post not one way was brined. That's it.

----------


## MIke R

brining is stupid....end of story....

----------


## Reed

Thanks for the scallop shout out folks.  Kona has traveled with scallops that he caught the day before.  We also FED EX them and have been lucky to always get them in a day.  Nice to see someone else pointing out the bloated water down method used by sleazy fish mongers try to add weight.  Kona's are sealed in their juice and are sent out FEX EX the same day they are caught.  Nothing like ACK Bay Scallops (Mike may not agree as I know he likes sea scallops too).  We did a day boat sea scallop short rib duet plate for a rehearsal dinner Friday night.  The MOG just called and had me tearing up after relating the feed back from her guests (in a good way:)  We were going to use ACK Bays but I asked to change the menu a few weeks out as the only bays we have are frozen.  MOST people would be hard pressed to have known they were frozen but we did, which takes away from the farm to table thing Kona has going on with his catch.  He does not dive for these other than "family season" which is October out here where folks who pay for a family permit are allowed to get enough scallops a week to make a nice family meal.  Commercial season starts the 1st Monday of the month of November.  kr

----------


## MIke R

> MOST people would be hard pressed to have known they were frozen but we did, which takes away from the farm to table thing Kona has going on with his catch.



amen...but watch out,.... you re going to get chastised...LOL

I like bay scallops a lot...I especially like them in an omelette with chives and salsa...but I m  a sea scallop first fan...

----------


## andynap

> amen...but watch out,.... you re going to get chastised...LOL
> 
> I like bay scallops a lot...I especially like them in an omelette with chives and salsa...but I m  a sea scallop first fan...



Bay scallops with cream, butter and Parmesan over home made fettuccine

----------


## Reed

Interesting thread that I just shared with Kona who does not follow this site.  He was surprised about the searing in butter concept as he stated that he uses vegetable oil which has a higher smoking point than butter or olive oil which would make the searing process better for the scallop.  Andy, I like your simple pasta with scallops.  Mike, the omelette sounds lovely.  Sadly, I don't eat eggs so I will not be able to test this recipe. kr

----------


## MIke R

Kona is right but the  little amount of bacon fat added to the butter gives it a higher smoke point, and the flavor imparted by bacon fat and butter blows away the flavor imparted by veggie oil

----------


## MIke R

scallops also work really well with a citrus and brandy reduction over fettuccine with just a touch of hot pepper flakes

----------


## Reed

Agreed about the bacon element.  Anything with swine is all right by us! k

----------


## MIke R

amen.....also peanut oil or grapeseed oil with butter would give you that nice high smoke point for a high temp sear...but the pig works for me

----------


## Rosemary

Nantucket bay scallops with a squeeze of lemon juice right out of the shell.  Kona  and K - thanks for what you do!

----------


## Goooner

I do grapeseed oil for a lot of things right now.  Leaves less of a taste than olive oil and I tend to like food black and blue.  I can get that high heat for a short time.  Definitely use it with scallops, although unlike with some things (tuna for instance) I do tend to cook scallops through.  For tuna I want it nearly raw on the inside.  Scallops I want the center a bit warm.

----------


## MIke R

try your scallops  a little raw in the middle just once.....

----------


## andynap

Yep

----------


## Goooner

Don't they get sort of gummy when they are not cooked through?  Tuna, when raw on the inside, has a great texture. I wasn't as wild about scallops raw.

----------


## MIke R

not at all...not if they are truly fresh ......the problem for me when I get a bag of scallops  is I end up eating half of them out of the bag raw before I get a chance to cook them....they are sweet and succulent raw.....when they are fresh of course....

----------


## andynap

One thing tho- I don't ever remember seeing scallop sashimi- maybe too expensive?

----------


## MIke R

yeah maybe....dont know....plus supply could be an issue

----------


## JEK

I've seen it in Japan and in the UK.

----------


## andynap

Well when I go there maybe I'll see it too- :)

----------


## Goooner

My local sushi place has it.  I don't recall ordering it though.  It is the same price as other sushi.

----------


## Jeanette

I've seen scallop sashimi on a few menus in Boston at Japanese and French restaurants and even at local places in NJ and Philly. O Ya has a several presentations of raw scallops on their menu in including Nantucket Bay scallops sashimi and scallops with truffles.

----------

